# difference between Blue Dream, Blue Diamond and the new C-Sky blues



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Has anyone figured out what the difference in these 3 blue neos is yet?

I have looked at all 3 of them and to me other than a bit of extra blue color they all seem to be the same blue Neo shrimp. Anyone have all 3 that can comment on the difference.
thanks


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

bettaforu said:


> Has anyone figured out what the difference in these 3 blue neos is yet?
> 
> I have looked at all 3 of them and to me other than a bit of extra blue color they all seem to be the same blue Neo shrimp. Anyone have all 3 that can comment on the difference.
> thanks


Hi Bettaforu,
Are you getting back into shrimps again? I wished I had picked up your bengal (orange / red cross tigers) from you. I wonder how that group of shrimps are doing?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes I am getting back into the shrimps again 

I truly miss having them and with all the new ones coming on the scene
I have been drooling over some of them. 

Mosura King Kongs....WOW! Now that's a shrimp I want 

Starting off with some Neos...some nice blues, then I will see what else
I can get my hands on  

I don't know what happened to the bengals, lost touch with people when I dropped out of the shrimps. 

Im looking at some of those fancy red tibees down the road, just need to get a few tanks cycled first before jumping into them. 

Good to hear from you again, hope your shrimps are doing well.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

I believe Blue Diamond is a very unstable gene, throwing all kinds of variations. Red, browns..etc. To me, their shell looks a bit more thick.

Here is a link to Randy's Blue Dreams. They seem to be very dark, where as the C-Sky blues are a bit lighter in colour, and show a bit more transparency.

http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k596/randy_lei/shrimp/2014/20140203/R1DSC00052_zps63ce9e82.jpg


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

My blues arrived today....I thought for sure they wouldn't make it, but they did They are a very nice blue, looks like the color of the FREE icon below here. I lost a couple, but all in all they seem to be doing just fine.

I will post a pic later on once they've settled in.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Awesome, lookin forward to it


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Arggghhh I just took a couple of nice shots after I let them loose in the Ebi tank, and my camera battery just died. Will post it as soon as its charged back up. I am very happy with these ones....however the blue dreams are paler in color than I had thought, maybe they will darken a bit once they are more settled in....its been a hectic ride for them.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Arggghhh I just took a couple of nice shots after I let them loose in the Ebi tank, and my camera battery just died. Will post it as soon as its charged back up. I am very happy with these ones....however the blue dreams are
paler in color than I had thought, maybe they will darken a bit once they are
more settled in....its been a hectic ride for them.

Actually when I looked at Randy's photos, this one looks identical in color to mine.
This is Randy's pic (hope you don't mind me showing it) very nice looking shrimp. 
I think I might grab a few from Randy to add to my blue collection LOL.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Welcome back bettaforu... feel free to use my pictures as long as you don't crop it ;-)


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks Randy. Beautiful shot, wish I could take pics like this...can't wait to get some of these in the New Year.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So an update on my Sky Blues. Lost a few more over the weeks following their arrival, but still have a decent amount....hoping some are females 

Main problem was they just weren't eating any of the shrimp food I gave them.

I decided to try something a little off the wall....I put a half of a shell (white) in their tank (2 reasons for this ) The shell acted like a dinner plate, and I put in a piece of Bio-Max food. Now when I tried this before they just left it alone and I had to remove it. Now one of my blues was a bit more adventurous than the others and decided to check out this object and what was in the bottom.

Well once he got over the initial fear of climbing down into the shell, he discovered to his delight that it contained goodies and ALL for him! nnnmmmm! Soon another shrimp decided to see what he was sitting on, and joined in. Next morning there was nothing left, so I did it again, this time with a little more Bio-Max....well now 4 shrimps got in the dinnerplate almost immediately.

This am, there are 8 of them all trying to get the food, and its being cleaned up
regularly now. I syphon up the poop that is left next morning before giving them another feeding.

Why the shell. Well its made of calcium which helps shrimps molt more easily, and it does over time put the PH up slightly....and because these are Neos, they prefer PH7 more so than lower PH, which right now my soil is keeping the parameters at PH 6.5 

I will monitor the PH levels regularly to see how much the shell affects the tank, but for now....Skys like their fancy dinnerplate.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Really glad to hear things are going well! Any pictures of them?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

still trying to get a good shot of the shrimps. I have had 4 molts this week since I added the seashells to the tank and put my T5HO light over the tanks.

I think the increase in temp may have something to do with that. Now I just have to wait to see if anyone gets berried 

Doing a revamp of my shelf to include 3 x 10 gallon tanks for shrimps will post a pic once its all done.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Good stuff! Looking forward to it.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

so here's my new setup, will probably re-arrange it again a few times


----------

